# Family portrait (including litte Fiona)



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I was so bummed that we didn't get any color photos of Fiona in her little pink bunting. I've been working on this piece for about a month or so now. An ex-roomate left a large painting in our garage (framed and matted) that was some random print, so I decided to take it over and make it my own.

So now I'll have a very large piece of art/family portrait to hang on our fireplace. I'm still letting it dry and doing final touches, but I think now that I added the butterflies its mostly done.

It feels so warming to have this beautiful art that no one is going to think bad things about when looking at (it hurts SO much to not be able to share Fiona's photos with more people, she's *my baby* not ewww gross dead baby. *sigh*)

Here is the original (photo from now I lay me down to sleep):
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...hart_-138R.jpg

And the line drawing:
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...rent=024-1.jpg

And the finished product (not framed or sealed yet though, the butterflies are still wet):
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...lyportrait.jpg

Its about 20x24"


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh, that's beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss. Fiona is sweet.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I really do it love it. It has such a hopeful feel to it.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

It's lovely.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

That is just truly beautiful!


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful family portrait, Fiona is precious.


----------



## Seedlings (Dec 20, 2007)

You have created a beautiful family painting. You have captured the feeling of love and it is wonderful.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

That is really beautiful!







:


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

That's beautiful.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

I have wondered about you guys. Glad I popped in here tonight. That is an amazing picture & I am so glad you will be able to display it in your home. Fiona is a beautiful name.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

It's just lovely.

I think about you guys often.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

That's lovely. You're a talented mama.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

It is lovely.


----------



## wolfmom (Jan 10, 2003)

Stunning, Starmama! Simply stunning! You have a beautiful family. Many wishes for peace and healing.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

It brought tears to my eyes. It is so lovely.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you for sharing! It is truly beautiful and brought such a happy smile to my face!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful! It has a sense of peace, hope, and happiness to come. What a beautiful expression of love.


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

A+ mama!
You are one talented lady!


----------



## Samaria86 (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW that is BEAUTIFUL and you are very talented!


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...very nice! I love it!
And to hell with those who say, "EEW gross dead baby" if you love your picture - put it up!
Im still so amazed at your painting!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you everyone







I've got it in its frame now and it looks so wonderful! Now I just need hubby to attach the on the wall dealie on the right spot in the back so I can hang it up.

I do say to hell with anyone who's got issues with my photos of Fiona (and do have photos up, including on the fridge and one special brother-sister one on Orion's desk for him), but it hurts when I offer the link to family members and they aren't interested


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh, that is lovely!!!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

It's wonderful. . .what a great thing for your family!!


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

That is fantastic!! Good job!


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama* 
Thank you everyone







I've got it in its frame now and it looks so wonderful! Now I just need hubby to attach the on the wall dealie on the right spot in the back so I can hang it up.

I do say to hell with anyone who's got issues with my photos of Fiona (and do have photos up, including on the fridge and one special brother-sister one on Orion's desk for him), but it hurts when I offer the link to family members and they aren't interested









Im sorry Mama, that would really hurt my feelings too







But if it helps at all, I dont think they choose not ot look because of an "Eew gross dead baby" think. I think it's their fear - the fear that something this could happen to THEM. That the reality is that it can and does happen.








I think it's wonderful that you display her picture in your home. She is just as much part of your family as everyone else - and she was certainly beautiful! wish there was a way to paint a portrait of my family...but Im unsure how to include a thumbnail sized baby


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh look! You're so creative - you make such wonderful things! I love it! *grinning from ear to ear*

*HUGE, enormous hugs* to you and WELL DONE YOU for making something so gorgeous!!

XXXXXX


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

How lovely...


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Very nice, StarMama -- What a beautiful tribute to your sweet Fiona and to your family as a whole.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

really gorgeous. very touching. what great talent to display above your fireplace.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

that is so beautiful


----------



## Cuau (Jul 27, 2006)

Mama, that is POWERFUL!!!!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama* 
Thank you everyone







I've got it in its frame now and it looks so wonderful! Now I just need hubby to attach the on the wall dealie on the right spot in the back so I can hang it up.

I do say to hell with anyone who's got issues with my photos of Fiona (and do have photos up, including on the fridge and one special brother-sister one on Orion's desk for him), but it hurts when I offer the link to family members and they aren't interested









Unfortunately, I had a lot of the same reaction from family and friends. I had this ferocious need to show her pictures to people to prove that she was here. And of course I saw her pictures through the eyes of a mother whose baby is perfect and beautiful.

So much so that one day I was just thinking random thoughts and I thought, "You know, I have never seen a dead body before." It took a while to realize that I had not only seen one, I had held one and loved one when I held Mary Rose. Wow, that was a powerful reminder to me of how intense motherly love can be, that it can at times even erase death for me and I was just holding my little girl.

Don't be angry at those who cannot or don't wish to see. Pity them that they will never understand what a precious and beautiful spirit you had the chance to encounter. Feel sorry for all the life lessons they could have learned by being a part of her life and death, and cherish those who are willing to travel the entire journey with you, not just the pretty parts.

I am one of those, and please feel free to pm or e-mail me at any time.
Gossamer

p.s. Your painting is beautiful and you should be very proud to have it hanging in your house. I would be.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

You're very talented! And what a beautiful name Fiona Star is.


----------



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama* 
I do say to hell with anyone who's got issues with my photos of Fiona (and do have photos up, including on the fridge and one special brother-sister one on Orion's desk for him), but it hurts when I offer the link to family members and they aren't interested









I agree - to hell with anyone who has issues with YOUR having photos of your daughter. But try not to be hurt when those you love can't handle imagery like that. Some people just don't want to see things like that, even though they hurt for you and wish with all their hearts that Fiona were here today.

When H and I went through our loss - at a very early stage in the pregnancy - and I started coming here, I wanted to show him some of the photos taken of the little lost ones; he wanted nothing to do with it, and when we discussed it further he said he wasn't sure he'd want to take pictures if the unthinkable happened the next time we got pregnant. He did say that if it were important to me he'd certainly try to get over feeling that way, but it's just disturbing and upsetting to him - and clearly not out of any kind of lack of compassion.

Remember, after Victorian mortuary photography passed out of vogue it became almost taboo to take pictures of lost loved ones until just recently, like in the last ten years. Some people just aren't on board with that. I'm only saying so to give you a perspective that might be less painful as you try to heal.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes I try to think of it that way too Sonnet.... Its just so hard, I don't think of her photos as my dead child, I just think of them as my baby who I wish everyone could celebrate.

My husband was totally bewildered when we were walking in for the induction (we already knew she had passed away) and I told him I wanted photos. Once she was born he understood, and I have precious photos of him with her too that I will treasure forever.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

And because I'm so pleased with how it looks framed (and all happy cuz I just reused the frame and didn't spend a dime on it or the matting!):
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...rent=003-5.jpg


----------



## OurGift (Nov 27, 2008)

That is amazing. It brought tears to my eyes too.


----------



## OurGift (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama* 
And because I'm so pleased with how it looks framed (and all happy cuz I just reused the frame and didn't spend a dime on it or the matting!):
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...rent=003-5.jpg

I didn't go through the 2nd page before replying. In the frame it looks so professional and expensive. You should consider working with your talent by creating for others.

I am sorry that some people aren't interested in looking. If it hurts you maybe you could tell them.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you OurGift. I've looked into ways to make art for profit, but it just hasn't worked out so well before... I'd love to though, but right now with grieving and such, I just don't have any energy to devote to it.


----------

